# Solved: thumbnail and open file pics don't match



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

Came across a cool behavior. I've been looking at thumbnails of digital family pics. Every now and then when I double-click to open the file it proceeds to open a DIFFERENT picture with the same name (when using the Windows Picture and Fax Viewer or Paintshop Pro or Paint so problem not localized to one application). Have never experienced this before. And if that isn't bizarre enough.................

I changed a thumbnail file name to a different name........the pic changed to a different pic before my eyes and remained this new pic when I doubleclicked.......double weird.

pete


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

let me clarify. When I see the original thumbnail and open it's a different pic. When I change the file name of the thumbnail to reflect what the picture is the pic then changes before my eyes to match what I had earlier opened..........geeze, something must be in conflict. Only seems to be occuring for one folder of pics


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*Are these pictures you have taken ???*

I've seen a folder of pictures before .. That would change the Thumbnail if the name was changed.

This had to be some kind of a Magic Trick .. We could not figure out how it worked ...
and could not duplicate it.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/863709-image-changes-when-change-file.html


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

yup, my digital pics....


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

XP, Vista or W7 ???

COPY each Picture to a new folder .. Does the problem follow ???


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Windows Explorer uses a Thumb.db file to match a thumbnail to a certain file name. If you move and rename another file to the same name, Windows does not realize the difference. Deleting the Thumbs.db file isn't enough, because I believe it just recreates this file from memory.
You need to: 
Delete the Thumb.db file.
Immediately close Windows Explorer to clear the memory.
Reopen Windows Explorer and opening that folder in Thumbnail View, the correct Thumbs.db file will be recreated.

I could not dublicate this in Irfanview or Xnview. I guess they create their own thumbnails.


moper


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Some image program or image viewing program have a cache so they load faster the images it knows about.

This is from ACDsee viewer.

As you can see there are 3 places that cache and or store data.

Letters in Red are same as what is covered up by pop up info on that section.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

dDAPPete said:


> ... it proceeds to open a DIFFERENT picture with the SAME name ...


This makes no sense to me .... Can't have two files with the same name in the same folder.

Only on the Bob Newhart Show ... Can Larry have a brother named Daryl and another brother named Daryl


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

I have WXP SP3.
This business about the thumbnail file is interesting. I confess I frequently see this thing and wonder what it is and often delete it. 
I'll keep Mopers's thoughts in mind. With regards the copying of pics to another folder I actually did that as a consequence that I have all my pics backed up externally to two HD. So, I would have made separate copies of this folder twice. What I did do was simply give each file a unique name corresponding to actual pics. I'll experiment with the thumbnail file business for the folder in my other drive.
thanks.
pete


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm seeing some strange Thumbnail problems showing up in Windows 7 ..
and the users are having to clear the Thumbnail Cache.
But a problem in XP really surprises me.


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

ok, here is what I did/learned. I went to another folder that had the same pics and same issues. I did two things so not sure which really matter. I noticed that if I highlighted the thumbnail and did a "refresh thumbnail" that worked. I also saw a few of these hidden files labeled as "hpothb07" either a .tif or video CD movie. I have a feeling these are both cache files too.........or "thumb.db" and I see a visible paintshop pro has a browser cache file. 
Bottom line is it ok to delete these things when I see them or are they important?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm wondering ... When's the last time you performed a fresh install of Windows XP ??
And the next time .. I would update everything .. but *NOT* install SP3.


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

I would have done a fresh install within the last few months. I've heard others talk with concern about SP3 but can't say I've ever been particularly hampered by it and don't know if I've see anything written anywhere about exactly what the problem is with SP3.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Once upon a time ... Out of curiosity .. I Installed SP3 on a fresh install .. And my system just didn't "Feel Right"
I had to perform a new install to get rid of it.


Microsoft said:


> .. XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) .... also includes a small number of new functionalities, *which do not significantly* change customers' experience with the operating system.


So .. What is being installed that will NOT improve my experience ???
It *wasn't* broke until I *didn't* fix it .. So, Never again.

I suspect this includes some DRM stuff I don't need .. ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*Just a Long Shot* .. I've seen this fix a few really weird problems.

Turn the computer OFF ..
Unplug the Power from the Wall ...
Press the Power Button and hold it for about 15 seconds ...
Wait a couple more minutes ... Reconnect the power and Boot it up.


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

Decided to deal with it folder by folder when I have a problem. And I'll assume it is ok to delete the browsing, cache files since no one commented. Tried Tweak UI a bit. It was ok and I'll try to use it's capabilities.


----------

